# New budget for subs



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Well I got lucky and got a new job and now I can finally get some subs. Right now I have eD6000i's on the way for my front nothing in the back and a Pioneer Premier DEH-P8MP head unit running it. The amp for the eD's is a 2 channel hifonics. I would like the subwoofers to be RE brand and stick witha Hifonics amp. My budget is about 800 for sub(s), box, amp, and wires. I would like to get one 12" XXX but I dont know if that will fit into my budget because I know it takes quite and amp to push that beast. I just wanted some suggestions from the pros on how I can get the most out of my money. thanks. :hal:


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

what is your listening preference? "BOOM" car or SQL ? im more of the boom car type and i run a single RE SX 18 and right now it has my JL 500/1 on it and its insane... but im fixing to bump up to a Hifonics BX1605D and push around 1400wrms to it! (the SX line is more suited for ported box use)

or if you are looking more on the SQ (sound quality) side of things, then the XXX would be more suited for what your looking for, but they were built to perform well in a sealed alignment, not so much ported. although they have amazing low end extention in a low tuned sealed box, or in a Snail Shell (folded horn) box.

Provided where your located im about to make a HUGE RE order and i might could save you some money on the sub if your close enough to get in on the buy with me.


as for my recomendations:

Ported (boom car) - single RE SX 12 or 15 in a 3.5^3 (for the 15, 12 is diff) net ported box tuned to 28-30Hz w/ a hifonics BX 1605D (gains set appr.)

Sealed (SQL) - single RE XXX 12 in a .8-1.0^3 box powered with the same amp which you can find on ebay brand new all day long for about 250 shipped.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah the BX1605D is everywhere on ebay. That is the one I was interested in.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Another thing I was also considering is 2 110v.2 eD subs. Anyone here have that setup? They seem like good subs for the money.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

ive heard a pair, they are quite impressive for the money, but i was more impressed by the RE stuff ive heard (ive heard everything except for the MT's) also a pair of AA (ascendant audio) atlas 12's would be a good buy for you and they are rather impressive for the money, but the avalanche blows them away... but the pricetag reflects that.

have you looked into Adire Audio any? the bhrama's are supposed to be up there with the XXX, but i havnt had the pleasure of hearing one yet


----------

